# Стоит ли ориентироваться на отзывы, выбирая метод лечения и доктора?



## Tigresss (8 Мар 2015)

Есть сайт в интернете человека, который именно скрутками выправил положение со спиной (грыжа L5 S1, боли). Мало того, эти упражнения (скрутки) порекомендовал ему нейрохирург в больнице. И ему помогло. А в других местах я читала (и на этом сайте тоже) - что скручиваться опасно. Вывод какой- кому что помогает. Судьба, что ли.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Вывод какой- кому что помогает.


Марина, я думаю, что надо пробовать. Если осторожно попробовать, и результат будет тот, который нужен, значит, и дальше заниматься.
Хотя, конечно, лучше консультироваться у хорошего специалиста.
Когда рядом и специалиста нет, то полагаться на свои силы и ощущения.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Мар 2015)

Я понемногу скручиваюсь.
А специалист, что? У каждого будет свое мнение...


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

У хорошего специалиста -знания, а не мнение) Я более чем уверена, что Larisa74 была бы счастлива, если бы doc был бы не так далеко от Перми)

Вообще-то с ОДА все просто. Сначала классика официальной медицины(исключая жёсткие мануальные воздействия - слишком опасно), если не помогает - мышечные техники. Можно сразу мышечные техники - если не хочется долго мучаться)

Все ИМХО. И собственный многолетний опыт мучений. Мне жаль только одно, что про это течение - мышечные техники я узнала не так давно. И про такой взгляд на проблемы ОДА - как у докторов Рудковского и Лукьянова.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (8 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Я более чем уверена, что Larisa74 была бы счастлива, если бы doc был бы не так далеко от Перми)


Ааааа! Светлана, было бы суперздорово!!! 
Андрей Петрович и мануальный терапевт, и массажист, и иглорефлексотерапевт, и приёмы ЛФК даёт!
То есть и диагност и лекарь в одном флаконе!
Такого врача ищи - не найдёшь.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

К моему огромному сожалению здесь (на форуме) не представлен тот, кто меня поставил на ноги...  А посему - их несколько) все в одном флаконе... К нашему счастью.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> У хорошего специалиста -знания, а не мнение


Это тоже - мнение


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Такого врача ищи - не найдёшь


А вдруг найдешь. Главное, искать. Вдруг он где-то рядом, но пока не найден?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Вдруг он где-то рядом, но пока не найден?


Марина, в Перми почему-то нет такой привычки среди пациентов, оставлять на сайтах свои отзывы о том или ином враче. У нас тишина по этому поводу. Да у нас, вроде, нет даже таких форумов, где бы консультировали пермские врачи.
Сходил пациент на приём - и молчок... Поставил врач на ноги, или на фиг остатки испортил - никто ничего не скажет... Или как будто информацией боятся поделиться...
Поэтому по всем ходить - денег не хватит...
Часто нахожу на сайтах пермских медклиник информацию, где теория выложена уже ошибочно, а как там лечат?! Что на практике?... Типа, сходишь, заплатишь деньги - узнаешь...
А написана такая чушь, это раньше бы я купилась на бред сивой кобылы, теперь просто смешно бывает читать, как кто-то "вправляет позвонки" )) - а так и пишут. ))


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Поэтому по всем ходить - денег не хватит...


Деньги то фик бы с ними. Здоровья не хватит.... Да и надоедает же - инвалидом себя ощущать годами. А так да можно искать до бесконечности)


Tigresss написал(а):


> Это тоже - мнение


Это факт.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Мар 2015)

А если отзывы есть, но противоречивые? А такие как раз почти по каждому врачу бывают.... все равно самому решать придется


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

Оценить уровень знания, используемую методику, подход - разумеется самому. Возможно подход для Ваших целей не подойдёт. Все ж зависит от цели.
Если официальный стандартный подход из поликлиники не подходит - значит стоит искать конкретного Мастера.

Единственно против чего я категорически всегда выступаю - это против жёстких мануальных техник. Васильева ж сама признала, что нестабильности - это во многом дело рук мануальных жёстких техник.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> А если отзывы есть, но противоречивые? А такие как раз почти по каждому врачу бывают.... все равно самому решать придется


Так вот в том-то и дело, что у нас про пермских врачей помалкивают, как воды в рот набрали...Публика какая-то - делиться информацией не хотят...


SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Если официальный стандартный подход из поликлиники не подходит - значит стоит искать конкретного Мастера.


Светлана, по поликлиническому стандарту - я всё выдумываю, и мне надо пить валерьянку....ах, как я зол на такие предложения про валерьянку...))
Знаете, с таким умным видом читают заключение МРТ, или смотрят (если смотрят конечно) снимки, и по умному выдают: "А знаете, у вас всё не так плохо"...
А нет, поди, я не знала ))
Вот так у нас врачи и запускают болезни пациентов. Ну так ведь? Я думала, что "у меня не так всё плохо", а на самом деле - мышцы деревянные, а я их и прощупывать не умела, потому что их никто не щупал, и только доктор Лукьянов мне показал - где у меня сплошные триггеры. А так - разрушайся потихоньку, и всё у тебя "хорошо" - ну, в любой поликлинике так скажут...
Таким образом, появляется неверное отношение пациента к своей же проблеме. Болезни пускаются на самотёк.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Мар 2015)

Так вот я и говорю, что и были бы отзывы - не факт, что помогли бы.. уж не говоря о том, что некоторые врачи их сами пишут...


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Вывод какой- кому что помогает. Судьба, что ли.


 это не судьба - это индивидуальность) у нас конечно у всех по две ноги и две руки - но поломатые мы в большинстве своём не точно одинаково.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> некоторые врачи их сами пишут...


Вот-вот, и это тоже может быть ))


SvetlanaV написал(а):


> поломатые мы в большинстве своём не точно одинаково.


Ага, верно! ))
Я у иглотерапевта на приёме пыталась выяснить - в какие триггеры она воткнула иголки, если она их даже не искала, эти триггеры...
На что она мне возмущённо заявила: "Так триггеры у всех в стандартных местах находятся!" Ну, я вообще выпала...


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Так вот я и говорю, что и были бы отзывы - не факт, что помогли бы.. уж не говоря о том, что некоторые врачи их сами пишут...



Так сразу ж видно кто пишет. Ну как бы нам мозг тоже дан для того, чтобы думать, наблюдать и делать вывод. Кому доверить единственное, что у нас есть - собственный организм. А позвоночник доверить - это вообще сто раз стоит подумать. Там чуть что свернуть и все край....


----------



## Tigresss (8 Мар 2015)

Ну и толку тогда. Только психологически если.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Ну и толку тогда. Только психологически если.


В смысле? Одно дело врач пишет - другое клиент, который прошёл через эту методику. Видно ж все. И методика и принципы и воздействие. Если человек не мог ложку поднять и страдал от потери сознания а через год бегает) мне лично это о многом говорит. Тем более этого человека я могу расспросить и с ним встретиться)


----------



## Tigresss (8 Мар 2015)

Я бы сказала, что да, бывает видно, а бывает и не особо видно.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

Или вот доктор Рудковский пишет. А его мастер класс Кассандре? Мне лично тоже о многом говорит. Если бы я не встретилась с СБР - я бы давно у Рудковского наблюдалась. Просто СБР мне больше подходит - хоть и напряжней и сложнее. Все ж зависит от цели.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Я бы сказала, что да, бывает видно, а бывает и не особо видно.



Я вижу) может это особенность)


----------



## alt-sp (8 Мар 2015)

Всех женщин поздравляю с праздником)!! Всем желаю кратчайшего пути к выздоровлению))! Позвольте немного вклиниться в беседу. 
*SvetlanaV*, Ваш инструктор по СБР был участником некоторых дискуссий на данном форуме, я предлагал ему остаться и поучаствовать в жизни форума, в некоторых интересных практических тем, где были бы полезны его знания, но он отказался...очень жаль! А также жаль, что стоимость обучения и занятий сбр просто непомерна, для обычного, рядового гражданина РФ, а тк процес реабилитации занимае годы, данное направление остается уделом избранных, тк к сожалению не расширяется в тех масштабах, чтобы составить конкуренцию, другим известным методикам...
И к моему огромному сожелению, таких врачей как, doc и air очень мало, они есть, но это люди, "старой школы" - воспитанные на других ценностях и с другим уровнем знаний, чем подрастающее поколение. За спинами этих врачей никого и близко не видно, а опыт и практические знания они не вечны, их либо "внедрять" надо, либо они канут в вечность, тк сейчас преобладает не вдумчивая осмысленная работа с организмом человека, а локальные кратковременные манипуляции на отдельных сегментах, с высоким риском дальнейших осложнения...зато, легко, быстро и карман в порядке...
Вот хотелось бы как то решить эти проблемы (стоимост и кадры), хотя бы используя и этот форум в качестве площадки для обмена опытом и знаний. Считаю если будут кадры, будет и стоимость подходящая, тк уже будет не штучный продукт, а система, но как то пока не получается


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Мар 2015)

И расширяется потихоньку) и не настолько непомерна как Вы пишете. Люди занимаются из все больше и больше. Многие физическую подготовку после некоторого обучения на самостоятельную работу уходят. Все не так грустно как Вы об этом пишете) надеюсь, что из удаленщиков пойдут дальше. Годы - это либо перфекционисты - хотят все - либо совсем все плохо и выбора никакого. Кто хочет - тот работает. НО это сложно. Да. Порой очень сложно. А у СБР своя площадка организовывается. Вряд ли они будут распыляться. Пока их слишком мало в масштабе страны.


----------



## Tigresss (9 Мар 2015)

*alt-sp*, спасибо за поздравления, пожелания, и интересную точку зрения. Во многом согласна.


----------



## SvetlanaV (9 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> Считаю если будут кадры, будет и стоимость подходящая, тк уже будет не штучный продукт, а система, но как то пока не получается



Специалисты такого уровня всегда штучный продукт. Да и похоже интереса нет. Как сказал доктор AIR  - нет дураков так пахать. Нет же учеников ни у Лукьянова ни у Рудковского. А СБР это отдельная песня. Там простого инструктора воспитать непросто, а уж тренера..... Это самородки.
И как нам бы не хотелось - нет дураков так пахать. Вся надежда на самих клиентов. По крайней мере разберуться на уровне поддержания компенсаций и правильной физкультуры. Для уровня реабилитации нужен талант. Но уровень реабилитации - это конечно фантастика. Я даже не подозревала, что такое возможно.

Борис Жерлыгин тоже был когда-то один) это уже не остановить я надеюсь. А посему я думаю, что у людей появится всё-таки шанс борьбы с болезнью образа жизни - остеохондрозом и всеми этими артрозами. Опыт восстановления моего организма позволяет сделать вывод  о том, что это все звенья одной цепи.


----------



## Lari (9 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> ...А СБР это отдельная песня....


*Простите- а что такое СБР?*


----------



## ~Наталья~ (9 Мар 2015)

Lari написал(а):


> СБР


Я тоже хотела спросить. 
Думаю, что это Системная Биомеханическая Реабилитация? 
Так?


----------



## SvetlanaV (9 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Я тоже хотела спросить.
> Думаю, что это Системная Биомеханическая Реабилитация?
> Так?



Да. Тренер так назвал)  Мы стали сокращать. Длинно очень получается. Прижилось. Раньше термин эксцентрика внутри использовали.


----------

